# Meters that stop working



## FredUSA (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello

I am looking for advice when your meter decides to stop working.

Monday morning woke up and meter said low battery and then died, changed batteries for new ones used meter all day until the evening when the meter said low battery again, changed batteries for two more new ones.

Tuesday morning and mid day used meter until time to drive home from work so tried to test blood glucose.  Meter said low battery and then died.  Got home and put the first new discarded batteries back into meter and it worked again.  Called the manufacture explaining that I needed a new meter as I use readings to calculate my insulin.  They said they would send out  a replacement first class post.  During the night I needed to do a blood test again meter failed, swapped batteries again and got a reading.

Today every time I needed a blood test meter would not work unless I kept swapping batteries and re-set date, time etc.

I have a spare meter but it is a different manufacture and doctor has taken test strips off my prescription, normally to takes two days to obtain repeat prescriptions from doctor's surgery.

Does anyone have any advice on what insulin to inject if your meter fails when GP's surgery and the diabetic clinic at hospital is not open?  Also what could I do if I was on holiday for example in Spain or the USA?

I have had type 1 diabetes for 48 years and none of my previous meters have ever failed.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 22, 2018)

@FredUSA   Oh heck.
Assuming your in the Uk, you could try contacting 111 to see if they can sort out a meter and test strips for you.
I assume your chemist is closed now ?
I h@ve heard their is a diabetes group on Facebook that help fellow T1s out in an emergency , I’ll see if I can find a link to it , hopefully others here will post it before me.

When away imo you should carry a spare meter and double supplies of everything that you think you may need .

What meter do you have , just in case someone here can help.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope this works
https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=help! we forgot t1 kit! uk
You do need to log in to Facebook


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Fred, welcome to the forum. A bit of a dilemma for you, What meter are you using and have the manufacture`s sent you a new meter? Mine went wonky a few weeks a go, I rang the hospital and they gave me a new one straight away. I also contacted the supplier who sent me an updated one F.O.C. with strips carry case etc. and able to test ketones. Come back and let us know the situation please.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Fred. This sounds like a nightmare! Would your GP be able to give you an emergency prescription tomorrow for the old meter? This would keep you going until the new meter arrives. Would your DSN have a spare of the current meter, or even strips that suit your old one? Long shots, perhaps, but worth checking. I hope it is sorted quickly.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi @FredUSA - did you manage to find a solution last night?

If your meter is faulty, you can contact the manufacturers who will usually replace faulty equipment immediately. However, this may not be quick enough when needed out-of-hours or with postal services.

There are a few avenues you can take to get a prescription urgently. NHS 111 is a good first point of call as they can advise what services are available to you. These are ways you can get a replacement meter more urgently if you are still in need: https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-body/out-of-hours-medicines/

If you have tried all options, you can always go to an A&E department. Insulin and BG meters are essential to managing type 1 diabetes and so they should be able to offer you a short term supply, depending on what they have available.

Hope you get this resolved soon!


----------



## FredUSA (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you all for your help and suggestions.  It is now Friday and I still have no replacement GlucoMen areo 2k meter.  I am going to contact my diabetic nurse at local hospital to ask them for another meter as they gave me my current one in March this year so that I have a spare when I go on holiday next month.  I have found a new unused Bayer Contour next one meter with some test strips hidden away in my cupboard that I am using.  Because of where we live we have to get repeat prescriptions filled by our GP's surgery pharmacy and not at a pharmacy on the high street so this sounds like I may be at a disadvantage?  I would love to know how long it takes other diabetics to get their suppliers from the time they order them, I use the net to order mine on line.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 25, 2018)

I order test strips from GP using the online service.  They are usually available within a week, but I do make sure that I am ordering with a couple of weeks strips in hand, so as to avoid problems if they find it difficult to get stock for any reason.


----------



## FredUSA (Aug 31, 2018)

Tuesday 28 August still no meter so called GlucoMen they had dispatched a meter the previous Wednesday so they sent out another meter which I received today.   I rang West Suffolk Hospital on Wednesday the diabetic nurse gave me two meters now I am sorted.  Thank you West Suffolk Hospital.


----------

